# Manual Well Pump



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone here know of any manual well pumps that can pull water up from 650'?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Where are you getting your water from, China. Their water can probably be used as rocket fuel.  I haven't heard of any manual pumps that go that deep.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Have a look at waterboy's thread 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/pumping-windmill-pump-assembly-hand-16102/


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Very interesting. Wish I had the land to put a nice wind mill on. There is a good size field behind my house that would be perfect to set it up on but unfortunately I don't own it. It's got 50+ acres of woods too but they want $350K for it. Wish I could afford it. My swimming pool will have to be my backup for now.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you read his thread, he is designing a hand operated deep well pump, similar to a windmill pump.


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

You want to check out the waterbuckpump.

http://waterbuckpump.com/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I know folks in the mountains of Montana that use an air compressor to get water up from over 800 feet. It pumps air to the bottom, and makes small bubbles, the bubbles rise up the vertical water pipe and bring water up with it. It has a lot of sand in it, though.... so it discharges into a concrete cistern where the sand settles out.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Highwater said:


> You want to check out the waterbuckpump.
> 
> http://waterbuckpump.com/


If I am not mistaken that is one of Waterboys inventions


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> If I am not mistaken that is one of Waterboys inventions


You are correct.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Any links to it??


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

driftpin said:


> Any links to it??


there is a link in post 6 above.


----------

